# Which service has the most customizeable store?



## whatfun (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Folks!

I was wondering what fulfillment service allows for the most/best customization of storefronts? I like the idea of using Zazzle, but I hate how they seem to retain their menu bar at the top, no matter how you customize your store. On the other hand, I think I have seen someone who had a CafePress store that was setup somehow on their own domain if I am correct. However, I have read a lot of nightmare stories about people leaving CafePress because they hacked the comission rates (is that only if you are in their marketplace?). Ideally, I would LOVE to have my own store, on my own domain, that is linked somehow to the fulfillment service. No "www-zazzle-com/mystore, but instead www-mystore-comhttp://www.mystore.com. Do any fulfillment services allow this? Basically, I want to completely own my own brand under my own domain, I don't mind doing my own marketing and promotion, but I need to use a fulfillment service! What would be my best bet? Thank you so much, I am new to the forum (and the business), seems like a great place!


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Pretty sure the only way to have your own web domain and store domain is to do the fulfillment yourself. 

I use Storeny and have my own URL linked to it. It works great for me. They have great fulfillment services and they're online stores are free! Check them out at Storenvy.com


----------



## whatfun (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info, but DRAT! I thought for sure I saw someone doing this through cafepress at least...I'll see if I can find it again and post it here.


----------



## whatfun (Nov 4, 2009)

p.s. CrossYourHeart, man your store looks GREAT!


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

whatfun said:


> p.s. CrossYourHeart, man your store looks GREAT!


Thanks.

I think you might be able to code it so it looks like you have a custom URL with Cafepress, but you'd need to know the html programing.


----------



## whatfun (Nov 4, 2009)

OK, I found it, it's a script called cpshop that let's you integrate a cafepress shop with your own site:

marty > cpshop


Looks promising.....but I was kind of trying to avoid cafepress since I heard you can't barely make any money there anymore


----------

